# Thunder Bay Supports The Troops- Merged



## The Bread Guy (4 Nov 2006)

Like they say about kids in Italy, better a few good ones, than a lot of bad ones - well done!

 Shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the Copyright Act.

*Weather puts chill on city’s first Red Friday*
Jonathan Wilson, Chronicle-Journal, 4 Nov 06
http://66.244.236.251/article_9462.php

Red Friday has landed in Thunder Bay.

The colourful rallies, which have popped up across Canada, are aimed at showing support for the nation’s military troops in Afghanistan and here at home.

Thunder Bay organizer Fran Trane wore a warm, red coat at Friday’s rally in the Intercity parking lot, and carried a sign reading “Support our Troops.”

“It’s been done all across Canada, so we just thought as a community, we should get out here and make an awareness day,” said Trane, a member of the local Military Family Resource Centre. 

Friday’s event attracted about a dozen participants, and was intended to “get the ball rolling.”

Trane wants everyone in Thunder Bay to wear red on Fridays to show their support for troops oversees and those serving at military bases here in Canada.

Her son, 29-year-old Glenn Trane, served on the HMCS Iroquois and now lives in Halifax.

“He told me when he was oversees before that it’s just amazing to know that they have the support of people back home,” she said.

“They’re proud of what they’re doing and it makes them even prouder to know that we’re behind them.”
Elizabeth Willett carried a sign with pictures of her son, Cpl. Ryan Willett based in Cold Lake, Alta., and daughter Master Cpl. Nicole Willett, based at CFB Trenton.

“If you don’t believe in the cause, at least go and support the guys and the girls that are over there,” Willett said.

Organizers said the rally is especially important in Thunder Bay, which has seen three soldiers born in this area killed in Afghanistan this year — Pte. Robert Costall, Cpl. Anthony Boneca and Pte. Josh Klukie.

Mayor Lynn Peterson, who wore a red coat at the event, said the three soldiers were in her thoughts Friday.

“We have families in this community and many other communities that have lost their young people,” Peterson said. “Moms have lost their sons, and those people need to know that we remember.”

The rally was expected to be a one-time event for this year, because of the onset of winter.

Trane said the cool weather was likely responsible for Friday’s sparse turnout.

“Maybe in the spring, we’ll continue when it’s a little warmer,” she said.

“This is our first try, so I’m happy.” 


*Red Friday offers silent support*
Tb News Source, 3 Nov 06
http://www.tbsource.com/Localnews/index.asp?cid=88676

Local families with members in the military were asking Thunder Bay residents to wear something red Friday to show their support for Canadian troops. 

The group held a rally to make Thunder Bay residents aware of the Red Friday initiative being observed by communities across the country. Rally organizer Fran Trane says they're asking citizens to wear something red on Fridays, to show they stand with our soldiers.

Trane's son who is in the Navy, says this support means a lot to him, to know the people back at home are proud of them. Several mothers who were on hand say the effort is worthwhile.

"Well, our troops are over there, whether we want them there or not, they're there. And we just want them to know that we are behind them and support them 100% in what they're doing. They have a job to do, and we're there to back them."

Nola Hill says its "a way of saying thank you to the wonderful men and women that are helping to protect our country, without any question, they've dedicated their lives to making everything safe for us and the Afghan people.'' 

And Audrey Boggs said of her son, "I want to show that we support him and we love him, and we support all the other, you know, sons and daughters and husbands and wives, that are over there.''

The group says they're hoping all Thunder Bay residents will do their part, by wearing red on Fridays.


----------



## ex-Sup (4 Nov 2006)

Wish I had something dressy and red to wear. We don't have dress down days on Fridays, so I can't wear a red t-shirt or anything like that (damn school uniforms!). I'll have to go and get something that is professional looking so I can support the troops. Hmmmm????


----------



## TSL (27 Nov 2006)

I love these red rallies 

like I said in another post ... was there anyone there who took pictures? 
that they might wish to submit for the Scrapbook of Support pt 2 ???

Let me know 

Lisa M


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Jan 2007)

If you're passing through Thunder Bay this weekend, feel free to drop by - $ to Regimental Fund and Regimental Association to help pay for extras for Lake Superior Scottish Regiment members who get to go to AFG next year.

Poster

Here's a bit of a challenge:  I'm going to be selling beverage tickets much of the night, so if you show me your Army.ca coin, I'll buy you one beverage of choice (no bottles of wine - singles or beer).

Hope to see you there!


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Feb 2007)

Just a follow-up....

The event was a ROARING success!

First time ever run, I'm told ~700 people came through the doors, and a total of $7,000 was raised, to be shared between the Lake Superior Scottish Regiment's Regimental Fund, and for the Lake Superior Scottish Regiment Association.  

All the funds will be used to help the morale/welfare of the troops, as well as to pay for thing to make life better and safer for the lads going over next year.


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Jan 2008)

...come on out to Support the Troops - proceeds going to the Lake Superior Scottish Regiment Regimental Association and Regimental Fund to support the lads headed over this year.


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Feb 2008)

No word on $ collected, but here's some photos from the event - OUTSTANDING turnout, and it appears a good time was had by all.


----------

